# New to the forum....skiff project and info request



## Centropristis

Here are some pics. If anyone has any information about this skiff, I would love to hear it. From what I know, it is a 1965 14' skiff called "The Ormond." That's about it! Any info is greatly appreciated.
View media item 947View media item 948View media item 950


----------



## Centropristis

These are some pics of the transom being ripped out. Wood was saturated. Planning on possibly adding an leaning post/console for standing with the tiller and maybe some other toys....ideas are welcome, but I'm on a budget!
View media item 951View media item 952View media item 953View media item 955View media item 954View media item 956Last pics are with all wood ripped out. Now just to grind out any bad glass, wood residue (there is a paper thin layer of plywood left on the inside skin), and remaining fiberglass lip around the perimeter.


----------



## yobata

Go into preferences and change your media from private to public... We can't see your photos


----------



## Centropristis

Pictures are fixed.....made public. Sorry.


----------



## yobata

Centropristis said:


> Pictures are fixed.....made public. Sorry.


No problem 

I am not sure by any means, but it is similar to many of the Johnsen skiffs I have seen. Take a look at the lines of some of the Johnsen skiffs in the bragging section and see what you think.

Here is a little info: http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Johnsen


----------



## Centropristis

yobata said:


> No problem
> 
> I am not sure by any means, but it is similar to many of the Johnsen skiffs I have seen. Take a look at the lines of some of the Johnsen skiffs in the bragging section and see what you think.
> 
> Here is a little info: http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Johnsen


I see what you mean about the similarities. Wow...right down to the two hatches on the middle seat. They hinge to the outside just like on mine. Got some grinding done this weekend, but still not there yet. There is a lot of old, bad glass repairs and possibly some original glass that was resin-starved during layup. I will definitely have to do some build up on the transom before I lay in the transom. Pictures to come. Thanks again.


----------



## ceejkay

welcome! i see you asked some questions on my thread so ill try to get to everything here. you have closer to a johnson skiff then my boat. your boat has hard chines and mine are round. i did my splatter with a gun and the webbing additive.

now is the time to decide if your going to use epoxy, polyester or vinylester resin. pick one and use it for the entire build. you can put polyester over epoxy but not the other way around. to work with 1708 you need to use polyester or vinlyester. make sure you coat all your wood with resin before you do anything. if you dont it will suck the resin out of your glass and you will end up with staved glass. for your transom; thickened resin will work for gluing the 2 pieces together and gluing it to the hull. thicken it with cabsil or the like. after you get the new wood glued in take some thickened resin and do a nice little fillet all the way around on the inside. this will help your glass lay better.. i would not try to do the entire transom and the sides all at once. thats just to many curves for the glass to try to lay in.


----------



## yobata

ceejkay said:


> you can put polyester over epoxy but not the other way around. to work with 1708 you need to use polyester or vinlyester.


Ceejkay - are you sure that you don't have this back words? I thought epoxy can go over either but polyester cannot go over epoxy

My hull was a polyester resin hull and I've only used epoxy to put in the bulkheads, transom and sole. It seems like an incredibly strong bond - I've lifted the boat off the trailer using the parts I've epoxied in, and it didnt budge crack or otherwise...


----------



## ceejkay

yobata said:


> Ceejkay - are you sure that you don't have this back words? I thought epoxy can go over either but polyester cannot go over epoxy
> 
> My hull was a polyester resin hull and I've only used epoxy to put in the bulkheads, transom and sole. It seems like an incredibly strong bond - I've lifted the boat off the trailer using the parts I've epoxied in, and it didnt budge crack or otherwise...


dangit your right, i get them mixed up from time to time, basically if you use epoxy you can not put gel coat (polyester resin) over top. thanks for the correction


----------



## Centropristis

ceejkay said:


> welcome! i see you asked some questions on my thread so ill try to get to everything here. you have closer to a johnson skiff then my boat. your boat has hard chines and mine are round. i did my splatter with a gun and the webbing additive.
> 
> now is the time to decide if your going to use epoxy, polyester or vinylester resin. pick one and use it for the entire build. you can put polyester over epoxy but not the other way around. to work with 1708 you need to use polyester or vinlyester. make sure you coat all your wood with resin before you do anything. if you dont it will suck the resin out of your glass and you will end up with staved glass. for your transom; thickened resin will work for gluing the 2 pieces together and gluing it to the hull. thicken it with cabsil or the like. after you get the new wood glued in take some thickened resin and do a nice little fillet all the way around on the inside. this will help your glass lay better.. i would not try to do the entire transom and the sides all at once. thats just to many curves for the glass to try to lay in.


I have some leftover white Interlux (enamel) from another project so i will use that on the interior. Was going to roll that on the inside after priming with interlux Pre-Kote (or Total Boat by Jamestown if cheaper). Did you shoot gel-coat with the webbing additive through your gun? I only have a cheap HF paint gun (purple) and small compressor, so I don't know if I can do the splatter coat like you did. I might just try to use a brush and "flip" it on the hull. 

I am planning on using polyester and a good exterior grade plywood (from a lumber yard, not a big box store). Trying to stay on a budget. I will definitely tab in the transom before I glass the inside skin. This is my first major fiberglass project, so I don't want the challenge of trying to lay everything flat while working with too much glass at once with my limited experience. Should two 6-8" layers of staggered tabbing (1708) be sufficient, followed by two layers of 1708 over the whole transom. Seems like it would. Only running a 15 HP right now, but maybe sometime in the future the engine might grow! Thanks for all of your help and advice. This is such a great site.


----------



## ceejkay

the harbor freight gun will work perfect for the splatter. i used a devilbiss gun with a 1.2 tip, turned the fan all the way down, fluid all the way up and pressure to 15psi. the harbor freight gun is a 1.4 tip and should work just as good if not better. the way i did my transom was a tab that went 2" on the transom and 2" on the hull. then i put a layer over the transom. then a tab that was 4", followed by 2 full transom pieces that wrapped around the outside a couple inches. all and all its super strong and i shouldnt have any issues


----------



## Centropristis

Sorry for the lack of progress pics. Been busy with correcting final exams and grades due. Summer is starting soon for me! Escaping for a little R&R with the family and will start work again on the boat soon.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice Boat! and cool project! I really like those classic style small hulls. Looks like you now have a clean transom to work with.

You may consider starting a thread in the bragging spot or gen info sections. It'll get more views and people with good info and experience will be more likely to chime in with help. Not telling you what to do just a thought.

Good Luck and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Centropristis

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice Boat! and cool project! I really like those classic style small hulls. Looks like you now have a clean transom to work with.
> 
> You may consider starting a thread in the bragging spot or gen info sections. It'll get more views and people with good info and experience will be more likely to chime in with help. Not telling you what to do just a thought.
> 
> Good Luck and keep the pictures coming!


Thanks LowHydrogen. When I start back up on the project, I will start the thread in the bragging section and link it to this thread. That would avoid having to put the early pics and description of the project back in....unless you know an easier way to move this thread to another forum. Thanks. Good thing the 23' is already in the water....the sea bass fishing is on!


----------

